# bernard dangre



## chrisdher (May 3, 2009)

hi, I've got a question...In 1985 my cousin and his parents went to france. he was in a triathelon there and he got a bike included for an additional $500. My aunt and uncle paid the extra and got bikes too. I ended up buying one from them because they didn't ride and i did. well i rode it 'till about '89 and put it in the garage. I'm 5'6" and the frame is 23". i'd get a sore back on long rides because the frame was too big for me. it rode like a dream though! I'm thinking about selling it but not sure if there would be a big demand. any thoughts?
it has nice mavic rims (sew ups), stronglite crank, sachs-huret derailers. brakes i'm not sure...
thoughts?


----------



## Yannick (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi,

French bicycles aren't very wanted, which is quite a shame. Bernard Dangre wasn't really a popular or known quality brand either.

My brother has this Bernard Dangre:






In almost new condition but worth almost nothing...


Yannick


----------

